# Traeger ironwood with D2 controller



## larryb (Jul 29, 2021)

looking for an honest review of TRAGER Ironwood with new D2 controller.  is the variable speed auger and fan that big a deal?  Is it worth $300.00 more than a conventional pellet grill controller?


----------



## sandyut (Jul 29, 2021)

ok, I will temper my immediate reaction...I can not recommend a Trager to anyone, I strongly discourage that move.  They are not known for long lasting quality, or for being very good.  (I'm being nice as not to completely offend anyone).

If your  budget is about $1200, get a Rec Teq RT-700 for the same price and be MUCH HAPPIER for year to come!!  They are a fabulous company and their smokers are bomb proof.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 29, 2021)

I had a bought a Traeger bc I wanted the fad “best smoker”. It was junk. Sold it a few months later. Jo smoke flavor to me. It was a glorified outdoor oven. I guess I shouldn’t say junk. I just didn’t think they were what I had thought they were. I liked my $200 masterbuilt way more. Ended up selling it for a WSM


----------

